# Wanted r33gtr boot standard or carbon fibre



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,i am looking for a r33gtr boot lid ,
Must be good condition
Either stand any colour
Or carbon fibre, many thanks


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

bump


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

PM us your contact number as we have stock


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

bump


----------

